# Holley in her little coat



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is our little sweetie.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

aww cute!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Haha it seems like my Vizsla always has one ear flipped back... maybe he's trying to be extra attentive  I see Holley has the same thing going on here!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you BamBam. 

Kobi,
She ends up with one ear flipped over many times. Sometimes she gets both which is so cute. Gotta love those big V ears.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

she is really cute... reminds me my Chilli when she was Holley's age... not that long ago... little rascals age


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Lovely coat! and doggy


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Chilli monster and Chestersmum,
Thank you very much. She is our little sweetheart. We fell in love with her white patch the first time we saw her.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

The best is when you get the ear-flip-up combined with the "Elvis" upper-lip-caught-in-the-gum thing going on.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

> "Elvis" upper-lip-caught-in-the-gum thing going on


Ahhh! That is what we'll call it now


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

She does that all the time as well. Haha.


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

in our house, we affectionately call the flipped back ear "crazy ear"...because it usually means she was just doing something crazy! 

holley is beautiful


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Labeda14,
Haha. You are very right with calling it "crazy ear." Hers always end up that way when she gets into her bursts of running through the house.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

too cute! Moose gets the crazy ear too, and the elvis lip! always surrounding his insane energy bursts through the house! The kids LOVE getting him going, I hate how he wrecks my freshly vacuumed carpet! { he LOVES messing up vacuumed carpet with his nails!!!}

great coat!


----------

